# TWI alert---sending in test kits may affect your right to mail frogs...



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

From Ron with TWI:

"TWI has been receiving quite a bit of encouragement from folks in the amphibian conservation realm the last few days (given this proposed rule change) to have the [chytrid] kits analyzed and results received ASAP so they can be submitted when the public comment session opens. Our ability to provide this information, however, relies solely upon participants sending in their kits in an extremely fast manner. If we wait too long, we will miss our window and opportunity to submit accurate and scientifically sound data. "
__________________

This means that if you send in your kits, the protagonists for supporting amphibian rights can have a reliable idea of how prevalent the chytrid actually is, and will be better able to defend our right in the political realm. So get around to it, send in the kits ASAP and don't worry about any personal issue regarding the results. To protect our right and our frogs, send in the kits you were issued!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how many are still left to be returned?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Julio said:


> how many are still left to be returned?


I wish I knew. I only know they don't have the minimum amount needed to send them in. Ron knows better on that. They only needed 50 if I remember right---they got far fewer than that. I think they sent out over 100. This is from my memory, which isn't perfect, so someone else chime in w/better numbers if you know better.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Actually we would like to have 100 back, we have received just over 50. Well over 100 were mailed out.

Mike is working himself into a grave (my opinion) but hopes to get another batch out in the coming weeks. 

As noted before, we're doing the best we can with a very small volunteer force, thanks to everyone who has propped up this study, we are confident that it still will become feasible and we will have data to use to comment on pending rule changes.

Christina


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow, my guess is that in the future tests to be sent out, have them pay for it, they took advantage of the fact that it was free and never bothered to do it.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Julio said:


> wow, my guess is that in the future tests to be sent out, have them pay for it, they took advantage of the fact that it was free and never bothered to do it.


That's a good idea. I would pay for a test. Peace of mind plus helping the study=worth it.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frogface said:


> That's a good idea. I would pay for a test. Peace of mind plus helping the study=worth it.


i agree. i wouldnt mind paying.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Julio said:


> wow, my guess is that in the future tests to be sent out, have them pay for it, they took advantage of the fact that it was free and never bothered to do it.


I can imagine a lot of reasons people didn't send them in, none criminal. The swabbing of the frog may be intimidating, they lost the kit or at least some components, people have moved on from frog keeping from the time they signed up to when the kit was mailed, who knows. Really, the fact that so many in this community is so willing to partake in this study and is so concerned about it's viability is just wonderful, thanks for bringing it up again Susan.

Also, if for any reason you would like to pass on the study even though you did receive a kit, that is totally fine, just return the kit to Mike Khadavi (Corpus collosum) for recycling. 

Christina


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

thedude said:


> i agree. i wouldnt mind paying.


I've been paying for my own for a few years, and the peace of mind is well worth the cost. There are a few labs in the US that can run the appropriate PCR for you, including Pisces molecular.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

christina hanson said:


> The swabbing of the frog may be intimidating
> 
> Christina


i could see this but only with some of the more sensitive species. like when i swab my uakarii or pumilio ill probably be incredibly nervous.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

thedude said:


> i could see this but only with some of the more sensitive species. like when i swab my uakarii or pumilio ill probably be incredibly nervous.


How we view our frogs (pets) is a personal thing, handling them at all may be bothersome to some people regardless of the species/population, and they may not have realized this when they signed up for the study. However I am speculating non-returnees rationale and it may or may not be legitimate .

Christina


----------

